
FiveFilters: Send web articles to Kindle - rajeefmk
http://fivefilters.org/kindle-it/
======
ikeboy
Why use this over
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle](http://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle)?
There's a browser extension as well.

~~~
k1m
I'm the creator of the FiveFilters.org Push to Kindle service.

The technical difference, as far as I'm aware, is that the Amazon version
works by using Javascript on your browser to identify the content block and
send it to your account. We make a separate request for the content from the
server. The JS method works better in many cases (e.g. if the page you're
viewing is not publicly accessible - paywall perhaps). The implementation,
however, is problematic for many people.

See user reviews of the Amazon version at
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/send-to-kindle-
for...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/send-to-kindle-for-
google/cgdjpilhipecahhcilnafpblkieebhea/reviews) and
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/sendtokindle/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/sendtokindle/)

User reviews of our extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/push-to-
kindle/pna...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/push-to-
kindle/pnaiinchjaonopoejhknmgjingcnaloc/reviews) and
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/kindle-
it/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/kindle-it/) and
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.fivefilter...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.fivefilters.kindleit)

Another difference is that we offer an Android app and an email service to get
articles to your Kindle account. Amazon does not offer this themselves yet.
Their send to Kindle offering on Android is for personal documents on the
device itself.

I should also add that when we released Push to Kindle, Amazon did not offer
their own browser extensions. So although we weren't the first, we weren't
competing with Amazon.

~~~
ikeboy
Did your sales drop off after Amazon released sendtokindle?

~~~
k1m
We only sell the Android app. Haven't noticed a huge difference there. I'm
sure it would affect it if Amazon created an alternative. As for browser
extension use, it's not something we actively track. But active user stats,
reported by Chrome Web Store, have not been increasing much. Not sure if
that's a direct result of Amazon's own extension, but could well be.

------
habi
[https://www.instapaper.com/](https://www.instapaper.com/) can send your
unread articles to a Kindle automatically. I use it to send myself a weekly
sampler of my unread items, which I've saved with it's bookmarklet.

------
tluyben2
I am totally hooked on Pocket; with Calibre it is great to have big 'books'
with articles I put away for a rainy day.

This seems similar but more direct. I haven't checked it out yet but I did try
other services and Pocket won because it would upload 50 articles in 1 'book'
instead of 50 articles separated.

~~~
dps
If you already use pocket, then Pocket 2 Kindle
[https://p2k.co/manage/home](https://p2k.co/manage/home) is a good service to
send stuff from your reading list, nicely formatted to your Kindle.

I wrote something similar (taking lists of URLs) a couple of years ago and
it's still live at www.kindlized.com but when think about the next step of
grabbing my Pocket article list I found Pocket 2 Kindle and never bothered to
update my own - kind of fun and sad at the same time to discover that someone
has already built the thing you just thought of :-)

------
Pelerin
I created a (admittedly much worse) Chrome extension to do this, but I also
added the ability to concatenate several articles together, and send them as a
single file.

The reason being, when I pick up my kindle, it's usually to read for an
extended period of time, so I am prepared to go through the length of several
articles. Also, my menu won't end up so cluttered with all the articles I
sent.

If that's on the product roadmap for this, it would be wonderful.

------
lllllll
I couldn't be happier with Kobo's Pocket integration. Kobo Glo HD is a
wonderful device seamlessly syncing with you Pocket account. This feature is
40% why I bought Kobo(again).

------
kentt
I ran into this the other day. I couldn't justify paying $5 for the Android
app.

~~~
rajeefmk
Agree. The android app doesn't work as smooth as the web version. (Found out
the hardway).

~~~
k1m
Sorry you had trouble with the Android app. Anything in particular that bugged
you?

It's essentially a simpler interface to our web service. The same one used by
the web app. So results should be the same from both. But you cannot see an
article preview or edit the article's title as you can with our web app.

Oh, and thank you for submitting this here, btw. Was surprised to see it. :)

~~~
rajeefmk
You're welcome. I've been an avid user of the web version ever since I bought
my kindle. So kudos to your efforts :)

I was never able to use the Android app properly because it didn't allow me to
use my kindle account. My account goes something like this name@kindle.com .
But the Android app always added name@free.kindle.com.

